# Slow Down and Spare the Planet



## MrFSS (Jun 16, 2010)

Everyone knows easing up on the accelerator can improve your fuel economy and reduce your emissions. But what kind of impact would it have on the environment if everyone had to slow down?

A potentially big one, as it turns out.

Dutch researchers say lowering the speed limit to 80 km/h (50 mph) would cut transportation-related CO2 emissions by 30 percent.

Less drastic cuts in maximum speed would yield reductions of 8 to 21 percent, according to the study by CE Delft.

*Full Story*


----------



## Ozark Southern (Jun 19, 2010)

MrFSS said:


> Everyone knows easing up on the accelerator can improve your fuel economy and reduce your emissions. But what kind of impact would it have on the environment if everyone had to slow down?
> A potentially big one, as it turns out.
> 
> Dutch researchers say lowering the speed limit to 80 km/h (50 mph) would cut transportation-related CO2 emissions by 30 percent.
> ...


I've heard this argument before, from Jimmy Carter. We all know how well that worked out.


----------



## Devil's Advocate (Jun 21, 2010)

Ozark Southern said:


> I've heard this argument before, from Jimmy Carter. We all know how well that worked out.


Yeah, it cut down on waste and emissions until we repealed it. Just as proper inflation of tires has a substantial impact on consumption as well. Not that I'd ever try explaining that to your average anti-efficiency, pro-waste American.


----------



## Ozark Southern (Jun 22, 2010)

daxomni said:


> Ozark Southern said:
> 
> 
> > I've heard this argument before, from Jimmy Carter. We all know how well that worked out.
> ...


I normally accelerate slowly; I like to keep my RPMs to 2,500 or less, to conserve fuel. So what happens to me every time I drive is that the twenty-year-old pickup truck behind me whose engine sounds louder than a rock concert zips around me at maximum acceleration. That truck's driver is normal in the US, and it was loud complaining by people like that which ended the 55MPH speed limit. People like to drive fast, and they don't think about the consequences to the environment or their budget. Thus this proposal will fall on deaf ears here.


----------



## Guest (Jul 10, 2010)

Ask the people along the Gulf Coast if they still believe that "Drill,Baby Drill!" is the answer to our energy needs!




Global Warming might not be the correct word to convince the junk science crowd," Worldwide Climate Change" describes it better!(and it's definitely not for the better, when they gonna wake up?)


----------



## Ryan (Jul 10, 2010)

Guest said:


> Ask the people along the Gulf Coast if they still believe that "Drill,Baby Drill!" is the answer to our energy needs!
> 
> 
> 
> Global Warming might not be the correct word to convince the junk science crowd," Worldwide Climate Change" describes it better!(and it's definitely not for the better, when they gonna wake up?)


They won't, that's the problem. They'll be long dead and leave me and my kids to deal with the mess.


----------

